# ممكن تقول ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## mero_engel (13 مايو 2010)

*الصوره دي عجبتني فكرتها يا جماعه *
*حبيت تشاركوني فيها *
*واتمني من كل واحد هيشارك يقولي ممكن يقول ايه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 مايو 2010)

*اقول تعبانة اووووووووووووووي من غيرك يا الهي*​


----------



## Alexander.t (14 مايو 2010)

هقول حاجات كتيير اوووووووى بجد
بس بلاش اقول عشان بلاش تكتئبو


----------



## النهيسى (14 مايو 2010)

*أرحمنى يارب ​*


----------



## اكليل الشوك (14 مايو 2010)

*هقول حاجات كتييييييييييييييييييير اووووووووووووى ​*


----------



## kalimooo (14 مايو 2010)

نشكر الرب على كل شيء

فهو اعلم بحاجاتنا اكثر مما

نعلم نحن.


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مايو 2010)

هقـــــــــول ...
...........................
أصلى هقول فى سرى بقى 
هههههههه​


----------



## zama (14 مايو 2010)

حلوة يا بلدى (( لداليدا )) ..


----------



## Critic (14 مايو 2010)

*تعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــبت*


----------



## just member (14 مايو 2010)

*سامحنى ياربى وارحمنى*​


----------



## mero_engel (15 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *اقول تعبانة اووووووووووووووي من غيرك يا الهي*​


*ربنا معاكي يا روكا*
​


----------



## mero_engel (15 مايو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> هقول حاجات كتيير اوووووووى بجد
> بس بلاش اقول عشان بلاش تكتئبو


بالعكس احنا حابين نسمعك يا مينا 
عشان نشارك بعض احاسيسنا
​


----------



## mero_engel (15 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *أرحمنى يارب ​*


*امين *
*اسمع منا يارب واستجب*
​


----------



## mero_engel (15 مايو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> *هقول حاجات كتييييييييييييييييييير اووووووووووووى ​*


*عايزين نسمع حاجه منهم*
​


----------



## mero_engel (15 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> نشكر الرب على كل شيء
> 
> فهو اعلم بحاجاتنا اكثر مما
> 
> نعلم نحن.


*نشكرك يا الهنا الحنون*
*ميرسي كليمو*
​


----------



## mero_engel (15 مايو 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> هقـــــــــول ...
> ...........................
> أصلى هقول فى سرى بقى
> هههههههه​


*طيب وانا بقي عارفه اللي في سرك *
*ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## mero_engel (15 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> حلوة يا بلدى (( لداليدا )) ..


*دا ايه الوطنيه اللي انت فيها*
​


----------



## mero_engel (15 مايو 2010)

critic قال:


> *تعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــبت*


*"تعالوا الي يا جميع المتعبين وثقلي الاحمال وانا اريحكم"*
*ربنا معاك*​


----------



## mero_engel (15 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> *سامحنى ياربى وارحمنى*​


*ارجوك يارب اسمع منا واستجب لينا*​


----------



## ponponayah (15 مايو 2010)

*محتاجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك يا يسوع​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 مايو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *طيب وانا بقي عارفه اللي في سرك *
> *ههههههههههههه*​



ممممممم...
وهو أنا هنكسف يابت هقول..
بحبك وحشتينى بحبك حتى لو مطلعة عينى بحبك موت :11azy:

 ( يا ميروووو 30: ) 

ههههههه​


----------



## pinky (16 مايو 2010)

كلاااااااام كتيييييييييير
يارب سامحنى
حافظ علينا 
المس قلوبنا
متسبناش


----------



## happy angel (17 مايو 2010)

*دبر يارب حياتنا كما يليق*​


----------



## mero_engel (18 مايو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *محتاجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك يا يسوع​*


*يارب اقف معاها وامسك بايديها *
​


----------



## mero_engel (18 مايو 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> ممممممم...
> وهو أنا هنكسف يابت هقول..
> بحبك وحشتينى بحبك حتى لو مطلعة عينى بحبك موت :11azy:
> 
> ...


*ما انا عارفه انه انا اكيد *
*امال مثلا انتي هيكون قصدك علي حد تاني*
*ههههههههه*
​


----------



## mero_engel (18 مايو 2010)

pinky قال:


> كلاااااااام كتيييييييييير
> يارب سامحنى
> حافظ علينا
> المس قلوبنا
> متسبناش


*ااامين يااارب *
*اسمع منا واستجب لينا*
​


----------



## mero_engel (18 مايو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *دبر يارب حياتنا كما يليق*​


*لتكن دائما يارب اارادتك وليست ارادتنا*
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 مايو 2010)

اتــــخــــنــــــــــــــــقـــــــــــــــــــت​


----------



## mero_engel (12 يوليو 2010)

ليه بس ياقمر 
مفيش حاجه تستاهل صدقيني الواحد يدايق نفسه عشانها


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يوليو 2010)

كفااااااااااااااايا احزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان​


----------



## mero_engel (12 يوليو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> كفااااااااااااااايا احزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان​


*ياريت يا كوكو *
*ياريت بجد *
*تعبنا من الاحزان*
​


----------



## sparrow (12 يوليو 2010)

اقول يارب


----------



## mero_engel (15 يوليو 2010)

sparrow قال:


> اقول يارب


كون معانا


----------



## mero_engel (15 يوليو 2010)

*يارب لا تحجب وجهك عني*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 يوليو 2010)

*هقووووول وحدوووووووووووووووه يا مؤمنين 30:*​


----------



## حبيبة حبيبي (15 يوليو 2010)

يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب  اتصرف


----------



## mero_engel (15 يوليو 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *هقووووول وحدوووووووووووووووه يا مؤمنين 30:*​


*عيشتي يا حجه* 
​


----------



## mero_engel (15 يوليو 2010)

حبيبة حبيبي قال:


> يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب  اتصرف


*ربنا معاكي*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يوليو 2010)

*لى اشتهاء ان انطلق واكون مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا​*


----------



## just member (17 يوليو 2010)

هايدا فوق طاقتى
ارحمنى ارجوك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يوليو 2010)

*خدني لعندك يا ربي
​*


----------



## mero_engel (28 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لى اشتهاء ان انطلق واكون مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا​*


بعد الشر عنك يا قمر
يسوع يحرسك ويكون معاكي


----------



## mero_engel (28 مارس 2011)

just member قال:


> هايدا فوق طاقتى
> ارحمنى ارجوك


يسوع يساعدك ويقويك
تعالو الي يا جميع المتعبين وثقلي الاحمال وانا اريحكم


----------



## mero_engel (28 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *خدني لعندك يا ربي
> ​*


ليه بس بتقول كده
يعد الشر عنك
ربنا يكون معاك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 مارس 2011)

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  رب


----------



## mero_engel (28 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  رب


امين يا يسوع


----------

